# Memes and whatnot



## M1k3

Share your best BoH/Restaurant memes and other related funny stuff.


----------



## M1k3




----------



## GorillaGrunt

Two minutes!

do you mean 120 seconds or do you mean shut up and get off my back?


----------



## torbaci

Was watching Kill Bill, had a little chuckle when she said this.
i know that feel very well myself mam


----------



## btbyrd

See also: r/chefknifememes


----------



## spaceconvoy




----------



## BillHanna

GorillaGrunt said:


> Two minutes!
> 
> do you mean 120 seconds or do you mean shut up and get off my back?


Shortly, soon, and “a while” were my answers. I refused to put a number on it


----------



## GorillaGrunt

Oh I make my guys give a time. "Working" is not a time, "plating" is not a time, etc. And I've got a huge LED stopwatch on the wall like something at NASA or NORAD so we can all calibrate our internal clocks


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> Shortly, soon, and “a while” were my answers. I refused to put a number on it


One of my coworkers keeps responding "15 minutes".


----------



## BillHanna

Their own version of hell. Just making the same dish over and over. Always fifteen minutes away from being done.


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> Their own version of hell. Just making the same dish over and over. Always fifteen minutes away from being done.


He gets them out in the correct amount of time. He's just started giving a ridiculous generic response time.


----------



## YumYumSauce

My work opened this summer and has a funky thus- weds work week. A bunch of us are off weds thus when the new schedule comes out. I usually send this in the group chat if nobody posts the schedule lol.


----------



## YumYumSauce

GorillaGrunt said:


> Oh I make my guys give a time. "Working" is not a time, "plating" is not a time, etc. And I've got a huge LED stopwatch on the wall like something at NASA or NORAD so we can all calibrate our internal clocks



I usually call 30 secs when plating, and call working if I forgot something/in the weeds


----------



## M1k3




----------



## M1k3




----------



## M1k3




----------



## M1k3

At least labeling was attempted?


----------



## M1k3

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GorillaGrunt

I’ve seen that done, because someone told a kid to never do it. Couple hundred pounds of kitty litter to clean up, luckily no one was hurt.


----------



## chefwp

file this under 'whatnot'


----------



## chefwp

and file this under "choil shot of Nevada"


----------



## ian

chefwp said:


> and file this under "choil shot of Nevada"
> View attachment 144792



Love that integral bolster


----------



## M1k3

Sometimes


----------



## esoo

Saw this on another forum I’m on.


----------



## chefwp

unrelated to BOH, restaurants, knives, but too funny not to share...


----------



## spaceconvoy




----------



## M1k3

Shishitos...


----------



## daveb

Technically she's right.

In reality sheshitsyou.


----------



## M1k3

daveb said:


> Technically she's right.
> 
> In reality sheshitsyou.


We also have Passillas, Jalapenos and Serrano's.....


----------



## Bart.s




----------



## TXedge




----------



## M1k3

When your boss lags on promoting you and HR shows interest for another location.


----------



## lemeneid

Bart.s said:


> View attachment 148438


Who the heck spends $80 on shirts? Even Ralph Lauren is not that expensive.


----------



## Bart.s

lemeneid said:


> Who the heck spends $80 on shirts? Even Ralph Lauren is not that expensive.



Kind of the point of the meme 
Walking away from a $80 shirt, but spending $500 on a knife without thinking twice.


----------



## chefwp




----------



## chefwp




----------



## Bart.s




----------



## chefwp




----------



## ian

Bart.s said:


> View attachment 148438



What’s funny about this? I don’t get it.

Edit: ah, this post was old news. Hah


----------



## tally-ho

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## chefwp

If I ever take up knife making here in Pittsburgh I have some good ideas for kanji!


----------



## BillHanna

chefwp said:


> yinz ham salad stillers eatnpark


all jokes aside, I think that's cool as shxt.


----------



## Dzbiq




----------



## Dzbiq

*Uploaded second post because when posted all in one there was something wrong with an placement of the pictures


----------



## M1k3

Who speaks 'Prep Cookanese'?


----------



## JayS20

M1k3 said:


> Who speaks 'Prep Cookanese'?View attachment 152757


Greyerzer??


----------



## daveb

Ever the optimist, I see Eclair. And open the package....


----------



## Dzbiq

Few days ago I visited my Italian friends from Erasmus exchange and I was shocked that they boiled water in an electric kettle and after that they put tea bags inside and they used it as a serving glass. They saw my reaction and asked what's wrong with that. I answered with this meme to show them how I see it and that picture triggered them at first, but after that we all had genuine fun


----------



## Dzbiq

And this one is real in my family


----------



## M1k3

JayS20 said:


> Greyerzer??





daveb said:


> Ever the optimist, I see Eclair. And open the package....


Wrong!

It's Ginger!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

M1k3 said:


> Who speaks 'Prep Cookanese'?View attachment 152757



Prep Cookanese.

Awesome!


----------



## McMan

.


----------



## M1k3

McMan said:


> .


----------



## McMan

M1k3 said:


>


I guessed "gruyere". Then I saw I was a few posts late to the party since you already said is was "ginger".
The ":" threw me for a loop.


----------



## M1k3

McMan said:


> I guessed "gruyere". Then I saw I was a few posts late to the party since you already said is was "ginger".
> The ":" threw me for a loop.


I think the ":" is supposed to be "i"?


----------



## chefwp




----------



## Dzbiq




----------



## GorillaGrunt

BillHanna said:


> all jokes aside, I think that's cool as shxt.



go dahn the mawn an drink some arns from the jawn iggle

Eta: Allegheny whitefish


----------



## Dzbiq




----------



## chefwp

For the conspiracy minded


----------



## M1k3

Or "Behind!" several times!


----------



## rcav8or




----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Wife recorded my last sharpening session 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RDalman

Anonymous creator sent me this one


----------



## chefwp

In case you are buying toys for Christmas...


----------



## chefwp

My time has come! This is the moment I've been training my whole life for!


----------



## M1k3




----------



## captaincaed

Ft. Stormy Daniels


----------



## spaceconvoy

found online


----------



## ethompson




----------



## benito

mee mees


----------



## benito




----------



## benito




----------



## benito




----------



## benito




----------



## benito




----------



## benito




----------



## benito




----------



## benito




----------



## benito




----------



## benito




----------



## benito




----------



## benito




----------



## benito




----------



## benito




----------



## M1k3




----------



## chefwp

How bad is it that I insert this in every meeting I schedule with my team?


----------



## M1k3

Tell me "**** you!" without saying "**** you!"




CONTEXT: IT'S 5:30 AM AND THE GUY LEFT ME THIS FROM YESTERDAY


----------



## chefwp




----------



## chefwp




----------



## M1k3

I recently brought over a cook from the last place I was at....and walked out of because of the culero for a Chef.

We were chatting today about the place. The other night Chef has 1 Sous on Garde and another Sous on pizza, these stations are directly next to each other. Because they're "learning them". The Chef comes over, see's them on the stations and shakes his head in disgust (the Sous's kind of suck, whatever. Not my problem). Well my coworker tells the Chef "M1k3 know's all the stations Chef". 

Which is cool he said that, because Chef hired these idiots instead of promoting me. Or giving me any respect.


----------



## benito

benito said:


> View attachment 163693


the new busser


----------



## chefwp

the struggle is real!


----------



## ethompson




----------



## BillHanna




----------



## M1k3




----------



## M1k3




----------



## chefwp




----------



## M1k3

Story time,

Yesterday before I left, my current Sous Chef told me "I don't think you have what it takes." and then left me this from him closing last night....




















He also left about half of everything in the fridges uncovered.


----------



## BillHanna

So mature.  Gosh. I bet you e seen the error of your ways and desperately want to stay now.


----------



## daveb

There's always one...


----------



## M1k3

"When management gets to drink on the clock during a car show"











"Do you have OCD?"

"No, why do you ask?"


----------



## chefwp

If this meme describes you, there is still hope you could turn into a cilantro lover


----------



## chefwp




----------



## Greasylake




----------



## chefwp

People of KKF, Northern Hemisphere Division: It is getting cooler and it is time to put down your razors until spring and FACE THE FACTS!





also: beards provide an ecosystem for the megafauna of your biome
also, and sadly this one applies to me: A beard covers a multitude of chins


----------



## Mlan




----------



## miggus

Haha so true...


----------



## chefwp

seasonal





cat owners understand:


----------



## chefwp




----------



## chefwp

Join the farm to potato-abattoir to table movement and know your cuts!

Potato Butchery 101


----------



## chefwp




----------



## chefwp




----------



## ethompson

As someone who buys 180+ cases of lettuce / week, this hits hard.


----------



## esoo




----------



## M1k3




----------



## BillHanna

Time for hot tea.


----------



## ch_br

Real Life:






Even 3 is 'well done' in my book...


----------



## BillHanna

2.5, please and thank you.


----------



## M1k3

ch_br said:


> Real Life:
> 
> View attachment 210123
> 
> 
> Even 3 is 'well done' in my book...


The last 2 meant chicken, not steak!


----------



## Kippington




----------



## ch_br

Kippington said:


>



Lol you got a captive audience for likes on this one...

Well played sir!


----------



## ch_br

M1k3 said:


> View attachment 210120



Thats grounds for a strike!

Esp if you have quality coffee beans.


----------



## M1k3

M1k3 said:


> View attachment 210120





ch_br said:


> Thats grounds for a strike!
> 
> Esp if you have quality coffee beans.


It was a close call, BUT, the machine is working again.

Regarding the strike and quality beans, it's Starbucks.... Which the acidity works great for adding to hot chocolate


----------



## ch_br

M1k3 said:


> It was a close call, BUT, the machine is working again.
> 
> Regarding the strike and quality beans, it's Starbucks.... Which the acidity works great for adding to hot chocolate


Lol you aren't kidding about the acidity in those beans. I literally can't even drink that swill!


----------



## M1k3

ch_br said:


> Lol you aren't kidding about the acidity in those beans. I literally can't even drink that swill!


Hot chocolate does a good job of hiding it.


----------



## esoo

Sorta food related:

The southern US will be hit by an avocado (and it's looking like Mississippi will be toast)


----------



## chefwp

I can attest to the accuracy of this meme, it's legit.


----------



## chefwp




----------



## chefwp

_


_


----------



## chefwp

Any #1 dads out there this year?


----------



## chefwp




----------



## chefwp




----------



## chefwp




----------



## chefwp




----------

